# vmware + kernel config

## kindjal

I am using VMWare 3.1 and when configuring the kernel,

I don't know if I should enable /dev/agpart and if I do,

what chipset support should I enable.

Does anyone has an idea or advice about it ?

----------

## DreadPirate

VMware does not support agp video cards. The best it can do is a low-end pci video card. It does not take advantage of whatever video card you have installed in your system, it just uses a "virtual" one and emulates how it would perform. So in this situation you don't have to worry about anything related to agp while you are inside vmware.

----------

## bbibber

Without DGA support (an Xfree feature), VMware is really slow in full-screen mode.  imho it's the only feature that matters at the moment

----------

## cr0nos

 *bbibber wrote:*   

> Without DGA support (an Xfree feature), VMware is really slow in full-screen mode.  imho it's the only feature that matters at the moment

 

How do I get DGA support? Vmware complains about it all the time. is there a USE variable?

----------

## klieber

 *cr0nos wrote:*   

> How do I get DGA support? Vmware complains about it all the time. is there a USE variable?

 

Did you search the vmware support docs?  

Searching for "DGA support" on vmware.com turned up this page:

http://www.vmware.com/support/ws3/ts/ws31ts_soundvid2.html

which in turn has the following FAQ:

 *Quote:*   

> When I try to put a virtual machine on my Linux host into full screen mode, I get a DGA error, or else the virtual machine does not enter full screen mode at all or enters full screen mode very slowly. What is the problem?
> 
> The ability to place virtual machines in full screen mode is a function of the Xserver and video card driver you have installed on the Linux host. In order for VMware Workstation to run a virtual machine in full screen mode at optimal performance, the following conditions need to be present: 
> 
> XFree86 must be installed on the physical host machine. 
> ...

 

Might check there

----------

## cr0nos

 *klieber wrote:*   

>  *cr0nos wrote:*   How do I get DGA support? Vmware complains about it all the time. is there a USE variable? 
> 
> Did you search the vmware support docs?  
> 
> Searching for "DGA support" on vmware.com turned up this page:
> ...

 

thanks. that worked out quite nicely.

----------

